# Nvidia 3D not working



## meldme (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've just joined this forum. I was hoping someone could help me solve a 3D issue I have been having. I've just got my new pc, complete with a Benq 3D moniter and Nvidia 3D Vision kit. I was a happy chappy. But when I downloaded all the necessary drivers (i think), the 3D wont work correctly. I get the following warning message when going through the 3d set-up test; Warning, attempt to run stereoscopic 3D in a non-stereo display, please change to an acceptable mode. See documentation for acceptable stereoscopic mode. 

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling all the Nvidia graphics and 3D drivers several times to no avail. I have ensured the moniter is running at 120hz. I was at one stage able to tweak stereoscopic settings in the Nvidia control panel, but after I did a further uninstall/reinstall, the panel does not allow me to access some of it's facilities, such as 'change 3D laser sight.' When I tick tge 'enable stereoscopic 3d' it just sends me back to set-up wizard. I have asked the so-called pc experts I had purchased the pc from and they simply told me to do what I was doing already - uninstall and reinstall. I am going round in circles so often, soon I will be able to see the back of my own head. 

Anyway, I apologise for my long-winded explanation but this is driving me nuts. If anyone can help I would be eternally grateful.

Cheers


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Posting your PC specs might help, I guess it won't work unless you have enough performance or something.

PS. I'm not sure if 3D will work without HDMI? Just noticed it if you might not use it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Only applications supporting 3D will work. Look for options such as 'Enable 3D Anaglyph". and make sure the videocard will run at 120hz and support 3D (Nvidia GT 240 and above would)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Download Revo uninstaller from my sig, open it and choose Nvidia Drivers to uninstall the drivers, do not restart when prompted, clean your PC first from any Nvidia drivers remains from your HDD and from the Registry
restart your PC and then install the Drivers again


----------



## meldme (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your responses. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers and have had some success in obtaining a 3d effect on the demo dvd, but it is distorted on other slideshows. I have had no luck in getting any sort of 3D effect in Crysis 2 or any other game. I have not been on a desktop pc for a couple of years and I am unsure of how to safely remove the remaining Nvidia info from the registry. Some advice on how to do that would be very appreciated. I should indeed have posted my pc specs in my first post, they are as follows - 

System Specification
- Case: Antec 1200 Case with White LED case fans. 
- Power Supply: Corsair AX 850 Gold Rated PSU 
- CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K 3.40GHz Sandybridge overclocked to 4.60GHz
- Motherboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD4 Intel P67 (Socket 1155) PCI-Express DDR3 Motherboard ** B3 REVISION **
- Cooler: Corsair H70 CPU Cooler
- RAM: Corsair XMS3 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit
- Hard Drive: OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB and Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB 6GB/s SATA-II 32MB Cache
- Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
- Sound: Realtek 7.1 Channel Sound (On-Board)
- Optical Drive: Samsung SH-B123L/RSBP 12x BD-ROM / 16x DVD Writer Drive X 3 Black
- Benq XL2410T 24" TRUE 120Hz 3D Widescreen LED Monitor 

Again, any help on how to safely remove Nvidia components would be great.

Thanks


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Firstly; download Driver Sweeper and use that to safely uninstall all Nvidia drivers - no regisry editing needed. Install the latest Nvidia drivers after that (It's normal to have your resolution to be very small during the time you uninstalled the drivers) 

Second; NVIDIA 3D Vision PCs work with *LCD*s that feature 120Hz *LCD* technology. _Your monitor is an *LED* monitor.
_
Thirdly; 3D Vision PCs support desktop LCD monitors with resolutions of *1680x1050* and *1920x1080* so make sure your desktop is in that resolution.


----------

